# How do I....to behave! (long)



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, I wouldnt really say "behave" as far as all around. Just wanted to grab some attention, lol.

This is, regarding my Buddy. Who is a 3 year old neutered Jack Russell, Rat Terrier, Schnauzer.....whatever other terrier you want to think of, mix.

We've had him, for about a year and a half now. I consider in a rescue from my neighbor because they were pretty much gonna drop him off at the pound. Now the wife did love him, but her husband and his two boys, well, they didnt. The DH didnt like him cause he was to scruffy...and the teenage boys teased him. The DH didnt want him around anymore and wanted him gone. The wife and I became pretty good friends and I decided to take him. She paid to have him neutered and UTD on his shots, and I took him home.

They got him from another neigbor, whos dog had puppies and this was one they couldnt get rid of, so, 6 months living in a crate outside on the porch mostly eating cat food...yes, cat food. 

Fast forward, I have him and the first thing, in 2 weeks hes housebroken. Now the wife next door did love him, but didnt know a lick about dogs and was amazed I had him housebroken. I refained from telling her if she hadnt free fed him so much and not just left him in the house without the needed potty breaks, she coulda had it done to..but anyways.

Well, didnt get far with him before basically the SHTF with out lives and we had to move in with mother in law who doesnt really like dogs.

So, let me tell you what he CAN do first, then I'll go from there.

Inside the house, I can get him to down, sit, stay, shake, turn left, turn right, stand, and walk. He will wait for his food and I have to tell him its ok to eat or he wont eat. He will grab the food off your plate if you leave the room with it in the floor or on the couch or something, but if its on a table, tv tray or just sitting beside you, he wont make a move for it, and he wont grab for food out of your hand. He did in the beginning, but now he knows better.

My problem is taking him OUTSIDE the house. I would be considered one of those people with one of THOSE little dogs, argh.

Hes not aggressive, and the phrase "he wont bite" and "oh he's friendly" actaully does hold true. But, well, he's a terrier...lol. He puts up a front and is standoffish towards people and towards other dogs. He doesnt really like cats...he liked OUR cats when they lived with us, but he didnt like cats outside of our little pack.

OK, now I know if he got loose from me and ran up to another dog or person, I know he wouldnt do anything, because, well, he had got away from me before and this little yappy im gonna eat you attitude goes to, OMG pet me love me playwith me feed me hold me...........









So, I think our problem is approaching things and distractions. But I have used every treat I can think of, toys, turning and walking the other way. I dread taking him out and I know I need to and im not helping him by not taking him but im afraid of how we're comming across and im afraid that because of how he does it, he will one day get loose and come across a dog thats gonna consider him lunch. I know my little Buddy doesnt mean any harm, but rude is rude and Im about to go nuts trying to figure this out.

I seriously consider that its me, and it probably is but I try to be calm and assertive and redirect, etc etc etc.

However, some bright sides that I see to give me hope.

Yesterday, my kids got off the bus (were supose to stay after school but they didnt get the message) and I wasnt home. Luckily all my neighbors were, so they were all outside playing and low and behold, my 10 year old had Buddy out with her. She broke into the house through her window and brought him outside.

He was doing great, he does love kids and being right there in the middle of everyone, he was just having a good ol' time.

Also, when I went in to have my son, a friend kept him for me and I was somewhat worried about that, cause he had never been away from us. Well, she said he did great. This person is a dog person with 3 german shepherds, so from the beginning, Buddy didnt have any problems with her, probably because shes a dog person, lol, and she said that all the dogs got along great and LOVED playing. Even her one dog who doesnt always like small dogs loved him and they ended up "arguing" over who was gonna play with him. Couse they might have looked at him as a new play thing, but thats neither here nor there.

OK, now I want to have this all the time (yes im being whiny)

I know I do need to get him out more, but other than that, how do I go about this? Any ideas? Tricks? Things I havent tried? 

I will say, other than with DH, its going to take longer to get him comfy around men. The wifes DH...yeah, his idea of training was hitting. 

Buddy doesnt freak out or anything, and my new neighbor gave him a treat and let him sniff him, etc etc, but if he made a sudden move, like just moving his hand, Buddy's ears when back and his head went down..he flinched. I will say though, it was only for a brief second and then he went right back to sniffing him. Never growled or anything, so thats a good sign I guess.

Sorry for so long a post, but at this point im frustrated and confused as to what im doin' wrong, lol. (I know, the frustration isnt good for all this)

Oh, and Ive had people tell me "Well he_is_a terrier".....He's my first terrier so I dunno, lol.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you just need to bite the bullet and start taking him out. Make sure you have plenty of treats and/or a squeaky toy (different ones to normal and only to be used on walks). 

Basically, you are "one of those people with one of THOSE little dogs" but hey, that's not a bad thing and people who think it is a bad thing have the problem, not you.

I would also teach him the "leave it" command as soon as possible and inside the house is the perfect place to teach this initially - this will also be useful with him learning not to touch accessible food ... however I do think that tempting him when you are unable to correct him is not fair on Buddy and accessible food should be avoided if possible. "Leave it" is also good with teaching him how to deal more appropriately with other dogs and people. Take baby steps if you need to but you must start this process sooner than later.

All the best. You can do this and Buddy will become a more socially acceptable dog which will make you more comfortable and proud being "one of those people with one of THOSE little dogs.

Edited to add: We also "would be considered .... those people with one of THOSE little dogs", but our Buddy has improved out of sight and the "leave it" and liver treats have helped with this and also his food aggression more than many other methods we have used.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Gonna take just as much work as for those of us who have super-reactive, high-energy GSDs. This guy may need more involvement and training than you want to give, with a new baby, living at in-laws, etc. OR... you could really devote yourself to going down this long road and getting success at the end. I honestly think terriers need to burn off WAY more energy, need WAY more time in a REAL TRAINING CLASS, and need way more exposure with the owner doing training, to people, other dogs, etc. The cost and time of a training class is so very worth it, when you see dogs like him really come around and settle, and stop firing up each time. Try Emma Parson's book, Click to Calm. It is about aggressive, excitable dogs and marking ANY calm behavior. The clicker training means you need to take away some kibble from his food, so he will not get sick. This is doable. He CAN be a calm dog-- terrier or not!







It will just take an owner who is devoted to really working with him longterm. He will be a wonderful dog! You can do this!!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

well, some slightly good news.

I finally took him for a walk.

I think a few reasons I stopped taking him was, 1) I didnt want to feel like I had failed 2) I was always afraid of what "might" happen 3) I dont know the area and didnt know what dogs were around or cats or people or etc etc etc. and 4) as odd as it sounds, to me it makes it more "real" of where im living. Now, dont get me wrong, where I live isnt bad, but its a different town from family and friends. Its all my DH's family and still dont really know anyone.

The walk was for the most part, nice, I actually like my area, LOL

OK..first part of the walk, did awesome, but, there was no people no dogs and no cat........and we did a classic, pee'd on the fire hydrant, pffff lol.

On way back, not....as bad as past. Some dogs that were in fenced in yard started barking and going nuts, One on either side of us and I made Buddy heal..ok, we did GOOD with that, and we kept walking forward, he didnt really "freak" out, but he did whine and do a low growl/whine thing and I swear he must be part owl cause his head was turned almost all the way around and was going this way and that way.

OK, we get past them...actually alot easier than we have in the past.

We start walking of the sidewalk to our apt. and what comes to us, a loose APBT. Luckily ive seen the dog around and met the dog and she is a nice dog, real friendly. So, I dont freak out, and low and behold, neither dog Buddy. Kinda odd, maybe its a terrier thing.

But she "runs" up to us, she was calm and Buddy did break his heal, but they come nose to nose and sniff each other and he was calm and not all "OMGOMGOMG another dog"

After the meet and great, he's all calm and could care less. OK, nother plus side.

Then a cat runs out from under a car and we lunge and bark and freak out cause the cats running.









I did go and buy a clicker at the store yesterday. Figured its about the only thing I havent tried. So, im gonna start looking into that, maybe it'll help me out.

Its not that I cant, or dont want to do this. And I do have time in the evenings and weekends to work with him. I guess, well, alot of things but I guess basically Im making something thats "small" into something huge, thinking about what might happen instead of what needs to happen. lol


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Quote:I guess, well, alot of things but I guess basically Im making something thats "small" into something huge, thinking about what might happen instead of what needs to happen. lol


I'm also guilty of that. Alan will stubbornly {IMO} decide that he will work through a problem with treats and encouragement (which I do encourage) as he hates other people deciding where he can walk his dog and what behaviour he has to "put up with" from our dogs or other people's dogs. Whereas, often I just avoid confrontations as I have limited time to get excercise done b4 work. I admit his methods often do work and I reap the benefits but ... when they don't work I have to pick up the pieces which are not very pleasant.


----------

